# Grilled Wild Bass With Petite Green Lentil And Saffron Nage



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

4 -- 7 oz. fillets wild bass
1 c. petite green lentils (de Puy)
1 t. crushed garlic
1/4 c. and 2 T. Castello di Ama extra virgin olive oil (or another high qualtiy olive oil)
1/4 c. peeled, seeded and diced tomatoes
2 shallots, peeled and minced
1 t. chopped oregano
1 t. chopped thyme
1 pinch saffron threads
1/4 c. white wine
1 c. fish stock (fumet)
4 oz. (1 stick) unsalted butter
1 t. lemon juice
cracked black pepper and sea salt to taste 
&nbsp

&nbsp

Cook lentils al dente in salted boiling water. Drain and cool. 
In a saucepan, sweat garlic in 1/4 c. extra virgin olive oil. Add tomtoes, oregano, thyme, and lentils. Salt and pepper to taste. Cook until lentils are cooked through and the mixture is fairly thick. It may be necessary to add water to the mixture if it becomes too thick while cooking. 
In another saucepan, sweat shallots in olive oil until translucent. 
Add white wine, fumet and safron. 
Reduce the liquid by 3/4 (so that 1/4 remains). 
Add lemon juice and butter and whisk until incorporated. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Keep this nage warm. 
Brush fish fillets with olive oil. Salt and pepper to taste and grill medium rare over a hot grill. 
Place the lentils in the center of a large bowl. Place the fish on top of it and ladel the nage around it. Serve immediately.


----------

